# Amtrak Apply for HSR Funding?



## Thomas (Oct 11, 2011)

If HSR funding became available, would Amtrak be eligible to apply for new equipment/routes, etc outside of the Northeast Corridor?


----------



## saxman (Oct 11, 2011)

Thomas said:


> If HSR funding became available, would Amtrak be eligible to apply for new equipment/routes, etc outside of the Northeast Corridor?


yes


----------



## Thomas (Oct 12, 2011)

So how come it didn't apply for this funding for the 130 long distance cars, 70 electric locomotives, or any other equipment, but instead took out a loan?


----------



## jis (Oct 12, 2011)

HSR funding has generally not been available for funding current operations. Amtrak did apply for and get a grant for infrastructure upgrade to support 160mph on the NEC. Originally Amtrak was not allowed to apply for that either, but that changed last year. IMHO disallowing Amtrak to participate in the HSR program is one of the factors that has caused it to more or less crash and burn, and now they are desperately trying to put Humpty-Dumpty together again in the face of a hostile Congress.


----------

